# Security Forces to Recon



## FASTPerk (Mar 1, 2018)

Is it possible right after a USMC Security Forces contract has been fulfilled to go straight to Basic Reconnisance Course if requested or will I have to finish out my initial contract “ obligations “ then re-enlist with a Recon package? 
Pretty sure the first option is a pipe dream but figured hey maybe someone knows a loophole .


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 1, 2018)

FASTPerk said:


> but figured hey maybe someone knows a loophole .





You will find that Marines in search of loopholes do not generally do well in my beloved Corps.


----------



## FASTPerk (Mar 1, 2018)

Good to go sir but it’s not a shit bag loop hole I’m just trying to get where I initaly wanted to be where I was cheated out of when I sign the dotted line.
I take enough shit to have that opportunity.


----------



## Scubadew (Mar 1, 2018)

Recruiters don't seem to have a problem using loopholes. The worst thing that happens is you get shut down and have to wait it out.


----------



## FASTPerk (Mar 1, 2018)

Thank you sir


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 1, 2018)

[Q


----------



## FASTPerk (Mar 1, 2018)

Doesn’t specify what kind of documentation needs to be sent. Any recommendations?


----------



## FASTPerk (Mar 1, 2018)

Nevermind I just re read your statement , what’s ERB stand for , don’t thing I’ve ever heard of it .


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 1, 2018)

FASTPerk said:


> Nevermind I just re read your statement , what’s ERB stand for , don’t thing I’ve ever heard of it .


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 1, 2018)

FASTPerk said:


> Good to go sir but it’s not a shit bag loop hole I’m just trying to get where I initaly wanted to be where I was cheated out of when I sign the dotted line.



All good Marine. It’s on me; I read thru your post too fast and did not see that you were already active.  

There are active duty Recon members here who post often. Hopefully one of them will be able to give you some insight.


----------



## Teufel (Mar 1, 2018)

No loophole required. Submit  a lat move package whenever your unit lets you. You don’t have to wait to do it in conjunction with a re-enlistment. I know several 0321s who spent their first three years in security forces.


----------



## FASTPerk (Mar 1, 2018)

Red Flag 1 said:


> If I could make a suggestion. Perhaps this would be a good time to bring up the subject of vetting. While it is not mandatory, there are site benefits. We also get to know you better and you can speak of military/USMC matters from a vetted position. Select "Vetting & Requests" from the top toolbar. Be sure to attach documentation with your application, your ERB is an excellent document for vetting.



Just tried to find out how to access that , I’d have to go through a long process / request to get that. A PFC doesn’t really have much say or


Teufel said:


> No loophole required. Submit  a lat move package whenever your unit lets you. You don’t have to wait to do it in conjunction with a re-enlistment. I know several 0321s who spent their first three years in security forces.


I appreciate your responses gentleman ! I’m assuming I would get in touch with my career planner about this ?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 1, 2018)

It i


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 1, 2018)

FASTPerk said:


> I’m just trying to get where I initaly wanted to be where I was cheated out of when I sign the dotted line



AFTER you respond to the PM conversation you are currently engaged in, you should tell us the rest of this story.


----------



## Teufel (Mar 2, 2018)

FASTPerk said:


> Just tried to find out how to access that , I’d have to go through a long process / request to get that. A PFC doesn’t really have much say or
> 
> I appreciate your responses gentleman ! I’m assuming I would get in touch with my career planner about this ?


Just take a screen shot of your MOL page or scan a copy of your CQB school cert and upload it to the verification link.


----------



## FASTPerk (Mar 2, 2018)

Teufel said:


> Just take a screen shot of your MOL page or scan a copy of your CQB school cert and upload it to the verification link.


Roger


----------



## AWP (Mar 2, 2018)

@FASTPerk we've bent over backwards for members we don't know, but not for those who were deceitful (a bit of a strong word, but you get the meaning). You may not like our answers, but be up front and we'll be same. If we think you're BS'ing us, we enter a new realm.

Good luck!

P.S. We are very proud of the guys we mentored into not just SOF, but the military in general. Every job is important and we do what we can to contribute.


----------



## TacoTraplord (May 1, 2018)

How close are you to finishing your time with FAST? When I was in FAST, they had MARSOC, Recon, and EOD come talk to us and would pull straight from current command before we went to fleet. Not sure if they're still doing the same.


----------



## arch_angel (May 11, 2018)

TacoTraplord said:


> How close are you to finishing your time with FAST? When I was in FAST, they had MARSOC, Recon, and EOD come talk to us and would pull straight from current command before we went to fleet. Not sure if they're still doing the same.



He mentioned being a PFC so he's probably got some time before he can go the MARSOC/EOD route. 

OP: Talk to your Career Planner and let them review your eligibility for BRC. If you're eligible go, talk with him/her about submitting a RELM to lat-move. The administrative side takes a little time so in the mean time just focus on being as good at your current role as you can.


----------



## FASTPerk (May 11, 2018)

Thanks all you guys for your responses! I was just promoted to LCpl this week just a small update. Also on a setback from all this, dealing with a current injury. But I have been looking at the MARSOC Route. I will bring it up to my command that I am interested in doing it once I run a new PFT/CFT this year with close to perfect scores so they will take me seriously.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 11, 2018)

FASTPerk said:


> Thanks all you guys for your responses! I was just promoted to LCpl this week just a small update. Also on a setback from all this, dealing with a current injury. But I have been looking at the MARSOC Route. I will bring it up to my command that I am interested in doing it once I run a new PFT/CFT this year with close to perfect scores so they will take me seriously.



Thanks for the update and congrats on earning LCpl.


----------



## arch_angel (May 11, 2018)

Yes, congrats on the promotion. I'm not up to date on the latest MARADMIN but last I checked you had to be a Cpl to apply for MARSOC. I'm not sure if that's still true.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 12, 2018)

My info is dated from a decade ago, but at that time,  Security Forces Regiment did not allow any of us 03's to screen for Recon, even when nearing completion of your two years.


----------



## arch_angel (May 12, 2018)

It seems like the command would be a little more willing to entertain the idea toward the end of a tour. At least in my mind, once I saw a replacement inbound to fill the gap in the t/o you'd be off to reconmarsocspecialsquirell school.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 15, 2018)

FAST works differently in that platoons work on a JORT cycle. Receiving, buildup, deployment, leave/training, deployment, out process. These cycles work over the course of 2 years with each platoon checking in and checking out at the same. 

When I was in MCSFCo the overseas platoons worked differently in that they were permanent duty stations and not forward deployed platoons, with the exception of a single FAST platoon that would rotate through. Overseas commands had new checkins came as needed after completion of someone elses two year time. I think that it's different now and there are no more permanent Marines in Rota/Bahrain except HQ. 

Why they didn't let you screen at the end? Could have been where the location of FAST (Hampton Roads area depending upon company; either Norfolk or Yorktown) and where screening events are (Lejeune or Quantico) or shitty leadership. I'm a beliver it was a combination of the above.


----------



## FASTPerk (Jun 8, 2018)

Yeah gents you do have to be an NCO for MARSOC so there is that opportunity for me when my FAST contract comes to an end, I could go out and test for that. 
NavyBuyer, your intel is still pretty accurate just a few minor changes as always to keep things fresh I guess in FAST haha.


----------

